# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  A new paludarium project begins

## Cookster

After the successful creation of my first paludarium I named The Billabong, I have decided it is time to begin a new journey into the world of paludaria.

Introducing my first paludarium The Billabong
There are several videos on YouTube including the Build Process of this tank if you are interested.
190714 AQ small Billabong new LEDs.jpg

Today I have begun construction of the base tank which will be the catchment for a waterfall/stream and also home to a school of fish.

10509729_10203915841928326_4039059459197416958_n.jpg

Tank dimensions are 1100mm x 430mm x 200mm 

More updates to follow as I progress.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Did you make the tank yourself?

----------


## Shadow

look very nice, too bad the picture too small  :Grin:

----------


## Cookster

Yes .. I put it together this morning.

----------


## Cookster

Shadow I am only new member today and restricted in file size.. the original pics are 18 megapixels in size... a bit too big for here :P .. So I made smaller , Went too far??? haha

----------


## Cookster

> look very nice, too bad the picture too small


Maybe this is better

190714 AQ Medium Billabong new LEDs.jpg

 :Smile:

----------


## AQMS

Awesome!!  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Ian,

Welcome to AQ, mate!

This is going to be sincerely sensational to see you going to contribute the AQ! The Billabong video really blew my sentiment go outrageous for weeks! The video clip which I linked it here to show every paludarium enthusiast to see your built.

Hope this will help you, mate!

----------


## Cookster

Thanks eddy, Appreciate your linking my video for members to enjoy.
I am very happy to show the process here on AQ. I ask members to be patient with this new build, as I will be taking time to make it the best I can to suit my purpose,
but I will post pictures and text to explain my methods ... and will be happy to answer questions to help everyone enjoy building their own.
Cheers
Ian

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Ian, fantastic build and I am very amazed at all your projects so far.

Can I humbly request a picture of your modified Humidifier for my review? This would solve my problem for the DSM setup for my new tank.

----------


## jiajuen900

Wow! I watched the video! Really cool!

----------


## seudzar

Very nice...! Love the video

----------


## Cookster

> Ian, fantastic build and I am very amazed at all your projects so far.
> 
> Can I humbly request a picture of your modified Humidifier for my review? This would solve my problem for the DSM setup for my new tank.


mUAr cHEe, Thank you for your interest in my projects  :Smile: 

Here are photos of my Humidifier modification.
This is the humidifier I used .. small compact sonic, travel unit.
IonCare Humidifier.jpg

The steam outlet

Steam Outlet.jpg

The hose is cut to make some tabs for holding it in place.

Hose cut ready.jpg

This shows how hose sits on humidifier steam outlet before securing solidly with electrical insulation tape.
I have found that electrical tape has good holding properties and stretches well to mould around the pipe to seal any holes.

Hose ready in place.jpg

Finally wrapped with tape making sure to overlap many times to seal any holes..
Rough upgrade/modification but effective.

Wrapped with insulation tape.jpg

I hope this is an adequate summary of the modification mUAr  :Grin:

----------


## Cookster

> Wow! I watched the video! Really cool!





> Very nice...! Love the video


Hello and thank you for the kind comments. Much appreciated  :Wink:

----------


## tuajia

OMG! You're the person who created the Billabong?! I was actually inspired by your youtube vid and I'm currently working on a crab tank based on your concept!

----------


## Suzerolt

I thoroughly enjoyed the video. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Cookster

> I thoroughly enjoyed the video. Thanks for sharing.


Happy that you liked it ... sharing knowledge is a duty  :Wink:

----------


## Cookster

> OMG! You're the person who created the Billabong?! I was actually inspired by your youtube vid and I'm currently working on a crab tank based on your concept!


Wow! I am humbled that my paludarium should evoke such a response .. thank you  :Smug: 

It pleases me that you have been inspired by my creation .. I would love to see your project tuajia  :Smile:  Can you tag me to see it please?

----------


## lazyMF

Is there any filter system in this tank? Amazing tank and very inspiring.

----------


## Cookster

> Is there any filter system in this tank? Amazing tank and very inspiring.


Thank you lazyMF ... The tank is basically self filtering using a powerhead to lift water up and around the background perimeter. 
It then trickles down through the moss and other plants, returning to the main water area via the substrate.
This process mechanically and biologically polishes the water without the need of extra media. NO MAINTENANCE  :Grin:

----------


## tuajia

> Wow! I am humbled that my paludarium should evoke such a response .. thank you 
> 
> It pleases me that you have been inspired by my creation .. I would love to see your project tuajia  Can you tag me to see it please?


Sure thing, will tag you once i have enough time to get things going!

----------


## nysrock

the billabong is super cool! hopefully i will be able to (have space and approval) to create one more for my future house

----------


## Atham

Awesome!! I feel the tremendous effort and patience. I enjoy Billabong, journey, music, frog in action, mist - all is great.

----------


## AzLivin

Cookster this is awesome, I actually came across the billabong prior to finding this thread. Amazing work! it is my inspiration for my paladarium as well.

I hope you don't mind me picking your brain from time to time.

2 things I wanted to ask and get your thoughts on.

1) What do you keep your humidity and temp at?

2)I was thinking about purchasing 2 power heads for the drip system around the top, and a separate one for the waterfall. Would that be ideal or overkill? 

Thanks for sharing your work it is truly amazing, I'll try and document the build process as well and share with everyone.

p.s. I wasn't able to find the cal aqua black earth anywhere here in the states  :Sad:  Hopefully ADA substrate will suffice.

----------


## kennethc

Hi nice to meet you sir! Your tank projects are very impressive!!

----------


## Donut the Donkey

The Billabong is awesome!! I can't wait for you next setup, Sir.

----------

